# Frogg toggs?



## brp73

Anyone had any experience with frogg toggs breathable waders? 

Sent from my phone, son! Lol


----------



## brp73

I guess not! Lol 

Sent from my phone, son! Lol


----------



## tomballplugger

You might get more responses in the general fishing discussion. I know someone who has them and doesn't complain about them, but I do not have personal experience.


----------



## brp73

tomballplugger said:


> You might get more responses in the general fishing discussion. I know someone who has them and doesn't complain about them, but I do not have personal experience.


Ok thanks!

Sent from my phone, son! Lol


----------



## BigBear07

I just retired a pair. No serious complaints. I duck hunt pretty hard and wade fish out of the boat even harder. They seemed to be just as good as anyone else's sub $200 breathables. Wasn't the biggest fan of the straps. Developed a small leak at the neoprene foot to leg seam around 18 months. Used them another 6 months or so and just recently retired them. 

I will probably repair them and use them as backups/loaners. To tell you the truth I would probably still use them except the wife surprised me with hopefully my last pair of waders ever for Christmas. Opened my present from her Friday to find a new pair of Simms G4Zs. I don't know that I would have ever bought a pair that expensive for myself but I'm not looking the gift horse in the mouth so hopefully they live up to the hype.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy

I have a buddy who has them and says they were the only brand he could find that fit his physique properly. He's a short and you might say stout guy. He said other brands left too long of an inseam when he tried to get a large enough size for his upper torso.

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## brp73

SolarScreenGuy said:


> I have a buddy who has them and says they were the only brand he could find that fit his physique properly. He's a short and you might say stout guy. He said other brands left too long of an inseam when he tried to get a large enough size for his upper torso.
> 
> www.solarscreenguys.com


Sounds like my situation exactly! Lol!

Sent from my phone, son! Lol


----------



## Zeitgeist

My experience, bought a pair 4 years ago. Had to return them within 30 days as they leaked in the crotch. The replacements lasted about 2 years.

I am a Simms guy now. When you step up to the G3's, that is when you get into custom sizes. For example, you can get a short inseam etc.

Biggest reason why most waders eventually leak is the size is incorrect.


----------



## TroutOut

I just bought a pair and have used them once. So far so good. Knock on wood. They are comfortable and warm if you wear a pair of kacki's or something similiar underneath.


----------



## brp73

Got a pair of the Anura II waders by, frogg toggs, and some foreverlast reef boots. Not I just gotta get time to go! 

Sent from my phone, son! Lol


----------



## Banshee168

brp73 said:


> Got a pair of the Anura II waders by, frogg toggs, and some foreverlast reef boots. Not I just gotta get time to go!
> 
> Sent from my phone, son! Lol


Picked up a pair of the Anura II's as well, the whole **** city of Houston was out of the Magellan's (Freeports/Mag2's)...oh well. Plan on getting them wet this morning, will let you know how it goes.


----------



## brp73

Banshee168 said:


> Picked up a pair of the Anura II's as well, the whole **** city of Houston was out of the Magellan's (Freeports/Mag2's)...oh well. Plan on getting them wet this morning, will let you know how it goes.


Cool, sounds good! Good luck!

Sent from my phone, son! Lol


----------



## Hbaz

I agree with Zeitgeist, on both wader sizes and WHOOOSE HOUSE!!!!

I have a pair of Frogg Toggs, they do work well, but size is not one for all....the pair i have are too long and result in needing extra size wading boots...

no complaints on leaks as of yet, probably only have about 15 hours total in water with them though


----------



## grman

I had a pair for 5 years of heavy use. Really fit me well because I am a shorter and as others have said - more stout guy. First pair without custom ordering I have got to fit without having 2 extra feet of leg.

As a note - After 5 years I decided to replace the frog-togs with a new pair. Bought the exact same size. First trip - total failure of the seams. It was like someone had turned a hose on in the waders. Took them back to Malburger's and Todd replaced them. Second pair has been great so far.


----------



## mfnlonewolf

Anurra 2 here also, so far so good! Had Magellan and they leaked new!


----------



## brp73

I tried them out for the first time yesterday and they kept me dry! Didn't get a lot of time in them but still a good little test. Looking forward to really wearing them in soon! 

Sent from my phone, son! Lol


----------



## C.Hern5972

I have the Frogg Togg Pilot 2 breathable waders. 2 years now with no issues. I like them allot. Ive been pretty rough on this pair and they have held up fine.


----------



## Texasspreared

I just got a good deal on some Redington Sonic Pros at academy. 250$ on Redingot's website and academy had them for 100$. So far they've been great.


----------



## vegafore

Bought exact same setup and so far very pleased. Completely dry after 5+ hrs of use each time. 1 yr ago old, just started wade fishing by the way.


----------



## drodlifts

*frogg toggs*



brp73 said:


> Anyone had any experience with frogg toggs breathable waders?
> 
> Sent from my phone, son! Lol


Very comfortable , light weight they are best that I have used with Korker boots


----------



## dk2429

I go some Frogg Toggs canyons waders from FTU for $100 in Janurary. Use them every trip and have been nothing but happy. All i do when I get home is rinse them with water and hen hang them up. I was going to get Simms Freestone, but hell, just get the $100 ones that will last you a few years, throw them away, and get another pair.


----------



## GoneSouth

My son uses the Frogg Togg waders and loves them. I recently bought the Frogg Togg wading boots. Best ones ever. The ones with the front zipper. Lightweight and very comfortable.


----------

